# GLOW POWDER - STRONTIUM ALUMINATE



## ElektroLumens (Dec 3, 2002)

I just purchased 1 pound of this glow powder. I don't really need a pound. So, is there any interest in buying some of it from me, at $10 per ounce, (plus $1.00 for shipping). I paid $18 for my first ounce of this stuff, so I think it is a pretty good price.







This is green color, and is supposed to be the best grade.

I've been mixing it with clear fingernail polish with very good results. This stuff is a blast.

Wayne


----------



## Lantern Jack O. (Dec 3, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## vcal (Dec 3, 2002)

FWIW-Soundz like a good deal to me, if it's a good grade....it cost us a lot more than that 6-12 months ago.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by vcal:
> *FWIW-Soundz like a good deal to me, if it's a good grade....it cost us a lot more than that 6-12 months ago.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The color is green. It is supposed to be the best grade product. I am not going to sell any of it, until I try it out and make sure of it's quality.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## monanza (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll take an ounce (or less if you prefer to spread it around to more members).

Cheers.


----------



## KenBar (Dec 4, 2002)

I will take an ounce.
I am about out of AlienSkin and want to give this a try.
What is your technique for mixing etc?
Thanks
Ken


----------



## TOB9595 (Dec 4, 2002)

Wayne, put me down for an ounce.
Let us know of your test results.
Glowingly




Tom


----------



## Bushman (Dec 4, 2002)

Here are the instructions for mixing glow powder into fingernail polish. 

Getting a Great Glow


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 4, 2002)

I am in too for an oz.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2002)

I would like an ounce too. Cool stuff!


----------



## Banshee (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm intrigued....enough to pony up for an ounce also !!


----------



## php_44 (Dec 4, 2002)

Please sign me up for an ounce - I've been itching to try this stuff out.

Thx!!


----------



## Melven (Dec 4, 2002)

I will take an ounce as well!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll make up a list of those who want some. I have about 9 that want some, so far. I'd like to keep a few ounces for my self. I am not sure if I can get more at this price or not?

I purchased a bunch of clear fingernail polish bottles, mixed in 1/4 teaspoon of strontium aluminate powder, and gave them away to women at work, who either wanted to use it themselves on their fingernails, or give it to their daughters. Could this be a glowing trend?

Ultra violet light really super charges the glow powder, causing it to really glow bright and long!





I have some ultra violet LED's. I'd like to mod a flashlight, so that the glow powder takes the charge from the ultraviolet, and then the is the light source. Turn the flashlight on for a moment and then off again. ?? Kind of a funny thing.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Bushman (Dec 4, 2002)

WayneJ email sent.


----------



## sunspot (Dec 4, 2002)

Put me down for an ounce. Thanks.


----------



## rick258 (Dec 4, 2002)

I'd like an ounce also. Thanks Rick


----------



## txwest (Dec 4, 2002)

Wayne,
Did you try my R Blue light on the glow powder before you sent it. I don't know how the UV does, but the R Blue really super charges it. This DD Royal Blue 3C is awsume. I thought my ARC AAA blue was a lot of fun. This is like having 20 blue ARC's. Put a dime size piece of WriteRight on the optics & cleaned up the spot. If I can come accross a Royal Blue LS someone is selling, I'm going th get Wayne Z to make me a BB adapter for a MiniMag. If everyone knew how much fun one of these Royal Blues can be, you'ld sell a lot more. I like the glow you put on the base of the LS. Didn't know it was there until I went in a dark room with it. Thanks for the great job (as always). TX


----------



## vcal (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Tex...
I remember Inretech saying a couple weeks ago that their adapter for the minimag in R.Blue is available.

I now use that LS R.B. almost exclusively to rev up all of my glow goodies around here.


----------



## txwest (Dec 4, 2002)

vcal,
That could be an altnative. Might be hard to get accustomed to that after having a ElectroLummens Royal Blue Direct Drive 3C Blaster. This sucker is bright. Think I'll call it a Glow-Blaster.






TX


----------



## vcal (Dec 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by txwest:
> *vcal,
> That could be an altnative. Might be hard to get accustomed to that after having a ElectroLummens Royal Blue Direct Drive 3C Blaster. This sucker is bright. Think I'll call it a Glow-Blaster.
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Does your "Blaster" produce the tiny square (NX-05) pinpoint spot? Mine makes about a 1/8" spot -shined at about 1" away from the glow surface.

Makes it glow with _sizzling_ intensity(!), but the reflection from the charged surface hurts the eyes-especially when used in an already dark room. -All of which is done with just the 3 little AAA cells.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 4, 2002)

I know I've brought this up before, but wouldn't it be cool to paint a blue Glo-Toob with a nice healthy coat of this stuff? What does 30 hours of sustained burn translate into when you only need to twist it for, like a minute every half hour ??





BTW, anyone seen this stuff in white?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 4, 2002)

Yikes! It becomes a 6 YEAR (give or take a week) lightstick!!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 4, 2002)

Or 12 year, if you remember to shut it off during the day. Someone needs to make an intermittent led/tube assembly that duplicates this effect....


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 4, 2002)

Can this emitted light charge a photovoltaic cell? If so, would the cell generate enought current to RE_POWER the device a la freelight, but without the sun requirement? That would make it darn near perpetual...

Fantasizing, forgive me...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2002)

forgiven....





btw, I never would have bought this if it wasn't for Dana.







Blessed are the ones that don't know.



They will keep a positive bank-balance...


----------



## Andre2002 (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey,

I'll have some .



at $10 this is pretty good .
Can you send it to Guernsey, in the Channel Islands ?

Andre

www.sunnythings.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2002)

Wayne, any updates yet? ( Just curious and impatient...






)


----------



## Plinko (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd love to get my hands on an ounce, if you've got it available.





Cheers!
Plinko
[email protected]


----------



## sunspot (Dec 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by Bart.:
> *Wayne, any updates yet? ( Just curious and impatient...
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah, what BBart said. I love this stuff!!!!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2002)

UPDATE:

I got the powder. WOW!



You should see this 1LB. bag glow after I hit it with 1.25 million candle power spot light! Hee heeeeeee! Litterally lights up the room for 1/2 hour. 

Anyway, it seems to be the good stuff. I'm selling it for $10/oz, plus $1.00 for shipping. I'm going to limit it to only 1oz. per person for now. By the way, I can get more at this price. So if I sell it all off, I'll just order more.

I had to buy a digital scale to weigh off 1oz packages. I'm all set.

Go ahead and make payment through Pay Pal. I'll make a post when it's all gone. 

First come first serve. 

Wayne


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

Wayne, how much do I need to add for overseas shipment?
TIA,


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by Bart.:
> *Wayne, how much do I need to add for overseas shipment?
> TIA,*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Email me.

Wayne J.


----------



## Banshee (Dec 11, 2002)

Wayne, 

YG $$

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

Paypal sent...


----------



## rick258 (Dec 11, 2002)

Wayne - PayPal sent. Thanks. Happy Holidays de Rick


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 11, 2002)

PP Sent


----------



## sunspot (Dec 11, 2002)

Paypal sent.
Damn it Bart. You beat me to it. Yeah know, you could look at the package I sent you for the Post rate. snicker. ;>)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 11, 2002)

Shipping to U.S. is $1.00. To other parts of the world check with me by email.






Here is a link to a little web page I designed, for the Strontium Aluminate:

Strontium Aluminate Glow Powder 
Wayne J.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 12, 2002)

No, No, NO. Really officer all it does it glow in the dark.
NO it does not give us a glow. It glows.
Look suppose I give you a sample and you try it.
No, that's not what I meant.
Let me explain.
Just come in this room and I'll turn off the lights and...

Hello? Is this Sam's bail bond?


----------



## monanza (Dec 12, 2002)

Paypal sent. Time to glow to sleep




.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by monanza:
> *Time to glow to sleep
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">





Wayne, that pile looks *awsome*! Could you please mail me a high res version of the pic if possible?
TIA,


----------



## Plinko (Dec 12, 2002)

*Paypal Sent*


----------



## doubleganger (Dec 12, 2002)

If you get more, I want an oz so i'm getting in line right now


----------



## vcal (Dec 12, 2002)

If you guys aren't careful, you'll wind up like me. 

Got so many things glowing in the dark now, my sleep area probably resembles what Madame Curies's laboratory must have looked like in the dark.





Warning: can be habit-forming, but at least you'll never need to buy any "AlienSkin"-at 20 bucks(!)...the Good stuff, properly applied, is about 50% brighter than the Alienskin after a hour has elapsed.
-mr.glow-


----------



## radellaf (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd sure like some if you do another buy.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 12, 2002)

I still have 1 oz. left to sell.

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by vcal:
> *If you guys aren't careful, you'll wind up like me.
> 
> Got so many things glowing in the dark now, my sleep area probably resembles what Madame Curies's laboratory must have looked like in the dark.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I plan to make a 2 foot square piece of plastic glow. You know how bright that's going to be!



Seems like it would be perfect for power outages. No need for batteries or candles.

Wayne J.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 13, 2002)

I've sold 14oz, so I only have 1oz left. I'll see if I can get more, if there is still interest. I shipped some of the packages today.

When I charged the 1lb bag of glow powder with my 1.25 million candlepower spot light, it lit up my room pretty bright. It actually cast shadows from my hand to the ceiling!



By morning, it was still illuminating the room somewhat. Amazing! Putting this glow powder on a 4" square should have the same effect.

I plan to mix in some into clear paint and spray it on a 2 ft. square of white plastic. Emergency lighting.

Remember that strontium aluminate is affected by moisture very strongly. Be sure to put a coat of clear over whatever you paint with it, to protect it from moisture. It is best to put it over white.

There is a thread with instructions somewhere. I just followed the instructions, and it works great.

Use a white base. I use white fingernail polish. I mix the glow powder with clear fingernail polish and apply 2 or 3 coats. After it is dry, I go over it with a coat or two of clear fingernail polish. Makes an astounding bright glow!

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## APW (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> *I still have 1 oz. left to sell.
> 
> Wayne*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Still available? Email sent!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm sold out.



I'll see about getting more.





Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## ElektroLumens (Dec 13, 2002)

I was able to get more Strontium Aluminate. I'll have it next week about Wednesday. I'll make a post here and in the 'for sale' section.

First come, first serve.



Pre-orders welcome.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## revolvergeek (Dec 13, 2002)

Email sent. No paypal, but I can send you a MO.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 6, 2003)

Made the fingernail polish (Wet N Wild) mix as described in "Getting a great glow". Works GREAT! I just changed it a bit - dumped 1/2 out and added 1/4 teaspoon of the powder and 2 steel BBs. Fantistic glow! Thanks Wayne!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 6, 2003)

I still have quite a large pile of the stuff. I'm letting my wife sell it. Now I call her "Mrs. Glow".

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## revolvergeek (Jan 6, 2003)

This is great stuff! I love my 'glo-caine'



I have not gotten brave enough to mix up some paint yet, but have had good luck with dusting it onto freshly painted fingernail polish.


----------



## Marked (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll take a dime bag.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll take some. 2 ounces please.


----------



## Wits' End (Jan 7, 2003)

Just curious a friend is going to paint a truck for me and I wondered how this would hold up on a vehicle. Anybody have experience? I assume a light color/glow+clear/clear would be the way to go? But I am also thinking this would be very expensive to do to the whote truck. How visible is the powder in daylight?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi Wits' End,
the color of the glow-powder is a very light beige with a light green hue. (I hope I described it understandably).

If you want to paint your truck with it, the best base color is white. For the best result you should apply a couple of layers before sealing it with clear paint...

Costs will be relative to the amount of paint applied. I don't know how much paint is on a car, but you will need to use an appropriate amount (~25%) of powder in the mixture.

Multiple layers work better than one thick layer...


----------



## KenBar (Jan 7, 2003)

I am not sure if anyone has suggested it yet but the stuff works great on a Pal flashlight.

I painted the white inner reflector with "white out" and put on about 3 coats. 

For a quick boost, put it up against a mirror for 30 seconds on high.

I have it in a "blue" Pal so it glows extra bright. 

*It is sort of errie. It is a green eye with a blue pupil....Stephen King..ish..



*
Ken


----------



## APW (Jan 7, 2003)

works great on Opalec Newbeam as well!


----------



## krept (Jan 7, 2003)

I used similar stuff (from ready set glo) on my CMG Ultra and it works great. The particle size is very very small, but when mixed with the carrier, it will still leave a gritty finish when dry. Something to think about if you are going to go with it on a truck for example. Would be a very cool effect at night tho.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 7, 2003)

Regarding painting the car... One pound is only $80 and 1kg is $160 I don't think that it would take NEAR that much when mixed with clear coat to spray on a car. An average sized car take about a gal.and a half to paint. and they usually add about a quart sized can worth of perlecent or metallic to it so I say use about a pound but go ahead and get the 1kg size (2.2 lbs) and sell some to us!!!.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Wits' End:
> *Just curious a friend is going to paint a truck for me and I wondered how this would hold up on a vehicle. Anybody have experience? I assume a light color/glow+clear/clear would be the way to go? But I am also thinking this would be very expensive to do to the whote truck. How visible is the powder in daylight?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Heh heh. I mentioned to my wife I wanted to paint the spoiler and ground effects with Stontium Aluminate. You should have seen the look on her face. Well, guess I won't be doing that.

I used to be an auto painter, years back. I have the ability (but not the time) to paint a car with clear, having Strontium Aluminate mixed in it. Wow! What a show stopper that would be. Want to glow for a ride? To the Glow mobile Robin!





If you see a car with a glowing spoiler, you know who it'll be.

Wayne J.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by [email protected]:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushman (Jan 7, 2003)

Electrolumens, I have often wondered if this stuff would clog the orifice of the air paint gun. I guess not huh?

http://www.glowinc.com/car_and_boat_painting.htm
Interesting about painting cars and boats with this stuff.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Jan 7, 2003)

About what volume does an ounce of it take up? I am wondering how many bottles of *cough* nail polish *cough* it will make. Guess I'll also have to go nail polish shopping...I NEED a UV LED so that I could test the stuff in store with a piece of glow sheet and the led. 

Oh, and Wayne, paypal sent.

Spud


----------



## Sigman (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Tater Rocket:
> * Guess I'll also have to go nail polish shopping...*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Reminds me of the time we had a volcano (Mt. Spurr) erupt here in 91. We were advised to put women's hosiery over the intake to our vehicle's air filter. I went into the store "shopping" for hosiery and was asked what color I wanted! By the way, the knee highs worked great!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *Electrolumens, I have often wondered if this stuff would clog the orifice of the air paint gun. I guess not huh?
> 
> http://www.glowinc.com/car_and_boat_painting.htm
> Interesting about painting cars and boats with this stuff.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I don't remember the mesh size (partical size), but it is pretty small. Surely a lot smaller than much of the metalic paints I used to spray.

The paints used today are much different than back in the 80's when I used to paint. OSHA has changed everything. I can't even buy the paint I used to use, unless I go outside of California. I still have my old Devilbiss gun, but even the type of gun is completely different now.

Anyway, I'm sure it is more than possible to mix the glow powder into the paint. I'd like to see a car glowing like this. Also, when headlights hit it, certain portions of the care would glow brighter than others. It would look eerie.



I suppose it is also against vehicle codes to have glowing cars?

Wayne
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## INRETECH (Jan 7, 2003)

Do you accept PayPal ?


----------



## vcal (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Bushman:
> *Electrolumens, I have often wondered if this stuff would clog the orifice of the air paint gun. I guess not huh?
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">A little more info from mr.glo:
Mike, I think you should use the finer/smaller grit grade for applying with the spray gun-like a #10-20 grade (you'll have to apply more coats for the same amount of glow, though). 

Spud, a *1/2 oz.* of liquid is what you usually get if you bought one of the fingernail polish bottles like the gals use......

Here's a new glow site with some additional info on glow products and some application tips-as well as a forum-just like CPF:




www.glowinc.com


----------



## Tater Rocket (Jan 7, 2003)

I meant what sort of volume does one ounce of the glow POWDER take up. Is it like a quarter sized pile, or film can, or what?


----------



## Darell (Jan 7, 2003)

You know those tiny zip-lock baggies that a quarter will barely fit into? About as much as will fit in there.


----------



## dangee (Jan 7, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## dangee (Jan 7, 2003)

*



By the way, the knee highs worked great!




Click to expand...

*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">u to huh!


----------



## INRETECH (Jan 8, 2003)

Let me know your PayPal address, and how much for a bag/shipping

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Mike, all the info you want can be found on his site.




*Glow Powder*


----------



## LoneRebel (Jan 8, 2003)

Vcal, where is the forum at www.glowinc.com? I see a mailing list but no forum.
Thanks


----------



## Bushman (Jan 8, 2003)

I invited the guy over at www.glowinc.com to join up and post in the dealers corner etc. He has a lot of good info to share with us... He really seems to be up on alot of this technology esp in how to best apply it. Sounds like Dusting is his favorite way to apply.


----------



## vcal (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by LoneRebel:
> *Vcal, where is the forum at www.glowinc.com I see a mailing list but no forum.
> Thanks*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The email list a moderated one for technical discussions about projects, products, and paints. It's also a newsletter.

Just highlight the *GML Club* box on the site, and enter your email addy.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by INRETECH:
> *Let me know your PayPal address, and how much for a bag/shipping
> 
> Mike*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Sorry for not responding, I haven't been to this thread for a while. Yes, I accept Pay Pal. Use the [email protected] email. It is $10 per ounce. Add $1.00 shipping, for up to 2 oz.

The glow powder is listed as a product I sell from my web page.

http://www.elektrolumens.com/4_SALE/For_Sale.html

http://elektrolumens.com/Glow_Products/Glow_Powder.html

I am finally working on a shopping cart system for my web site. Hope to have it working this month sometime.

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 10, 2003)

Woooooo hoooooooooo, got some blue!






I have some blue Strontium Aluminate coming. Lasts 10 hours. 

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 13, 2003)

Instruction on mixing the powder are now archived on my site. Reproduced with permisson - thanks to Doug S.(Mr. Glow). Included Pics of my mix.

http://thelightsite.cruxial.com/reviews/glowpowder.htm


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Quickbeam:
> *Instruction on mixing the powder are now archived on my site. Reproduced with permisson - thanks to Doug S.(Mr. Glow). Included Pics of my mix.
> 
> http://thelightsite.cruxial.com/reviews/glowpowder.htm
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'd like to put a link to your web site?

My wife is going to take over this glowing business. It'll be called 'The Glow Lady'. The link is:

The Glow Lady 

I'm not completely finished with the web site setup.

Wayne J.


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 13, 2003)

Wayne, let me know when it's OK to update the page with the new address.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Quickbeam:
> *Wayne, let me know when it's OK to update the page with the new address.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Okay. I just need to add a few things to it.

I do have the Strontium Aluminate up on my shopping cart, and it is only $10/oz.



Shipping will now be computed by the shopping cart, as will sales tax if you live in California.

Please note that even though I am selling at a very low price (the lowest anywhere?), it is the very highest quality commercial grade Strontium Aluminate you can buy.

Wayne J.


----------



## vcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quickbeam-great photos and excellent info in one of the most complete, up-to-date sites anywhere.




Excellent.

ElectroLumens: Your reference to the straight Blue pigment.....
-Have you had any experience with the widely available Blue/Green pigment (aqua/cyan), for performance comparison purposes?


----------



## krept (Jan 13, 2003)

> My wife is going to take over this glowing business.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You just can't beat that.





I order from readysetglo.com. They have nice powder and offer it in good colors. How does this powder you have compare? I'd rather support you or your wife, being that you are only a state away vs. a country. Congrats for the new business, btw. If you guys have good stuff, I know someone with a gallery and a couple of local artists (Phoenix) that could have some fun with it. 

Cheers


----------



## krept (Jan 13, 2003)

by the way, get the aqua too if you can. It's awesome. RSG's stuff works great and glows long time. It looks like yours is the same quality, so perhaps the distributor or their hookup could get the aqua as well. 

Red and Orange stink (as in are smelly). Both of them don't glow so well, but are very interesting for the time that that they do and will work for several minutes if you just have to have that color. Purple is a little longer, but takes more time to charge and isn't that bright.

Cheers


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 16, 2003)

Elektrolumens - Sorry, I missed your question - feel free to put a link to my site from yours.

Should I change the address on the review yet?


----------



## INRETECH (Jan 16, 2003)

If anyone is looking for any custom paints/dyes, normal, UV, glowing, etc - contact Leo Bergman

http://www.paintspecialtieslaboratory.com/

This guy is FANTASTIC, you tell him exactly what properties you want in the paint/dye - and he will make it custom for you; he has done a lot of custom things for the movie industry

He also has a non-flammable/non-toxic solvent that works great


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by krept:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">
> My wife is going to take over this glowing business. *


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You just can't beat that.





I order from readysetglo.com. They have nice powder and offer it in good colors. How does this powder you have compare? I'd rather support you or your wife, being that you are only a state away vs. a country. Congrats for the new business, btw. If you guys have good stuff, I know someone with a gallery and a couple of local artists (Phoenix) that could have some fun with it. 

Cheers*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">My powder is just as good, but you do not need to pay so much, and I try to charge a minimum for shipping.

The powder I sell, (er, The Glowlady sells,) is the highest commercial grade Strontium Aluminate available!





The Glowlady web site is fully functional, with shopping cart and all. It probably needs a few finishing touches, but it does work.

I'm an amature as far as web designing goes. I am a computer programmer by profession, but I deal with business accounting mainly. I just picked up HTML coding last year so I could design my own web pages. Lots of fun, designing web sites. Now I'm getting into doing shopping carts, ecommerce, etc. etc. Very interesting stuff.





The Glow Lady 

Wayne J.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by krept:
> *by the way, get the aqua too if you can. It's awesome. RSG's stuff works great and glows long time. It looks like yours is the same quality, so perhaps the distributor or their hookup could get the aqua as well.
> 
> Red and Orange stink (as in are smelly). Both of them don't glow so well, but are very interesting for the time that that they do and will work for several minutes if you just have to have that color. Purple is a little longer, but takes more time to charge and isn't that bright.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I can get any of the colors available. I only have green and blue right now. Aqua looks very interesting.

I plan on making some large glowing plates, perhaps 4X12 inches in size. Just a simple plate of clear plastic. I plan on haning some around the house. Would make nice night lights.

By the way, I have some 390nm UV LED's, which I can sell for around $1.00. These really super charge the glow powder.

Wayne J
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 17, 2003)

Just an odd application that I stumbled across, as people have discovered Stontium based GID pigment dosen`t like water based carriers, zinc sulphide does but glows for about a 1/10th the time.

Clear car lacquer works well as a base and comes in larger tins than nail varnish.

Mixing stront based pigment with a small amount of clear lacquer so that it is almost a paste and then mixing this with PVA, 

white wood glue, buy it as no brand general purpose building adhesive its cheaper,

the clear lacquer prevents the water based PVA killing the glow effect, apply with a squeeze nozzle bottle, like wood glue dispenser, gives a high build glow in the dark paint.The PVA dries clear and leaves the application as a GID bead similar to silicone.

In mixed form does not seem stable, the lacquer reacts with the PVA and it begins to self set, so mix as much as required for job in hand rather than in bulk.

After application works fine dries to a semi flexible dimensional object.If applied onto polythene oe saran wrap and allowed to dry its possible to peel the completed design as a `sticker` from the backing.

Things you find out by accident.......

Adam


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> The Glowlady web site is fully functional, with shopping cart and all. It probably needs a few finishing touches, but it does work.
> [/QB]


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I Paypal-ed an order to your address about a hour or so before you posted this. Is that ok?


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 17, 2003)

Updated the review and links page to include the new address.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by MichiganMan:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by ElektroLumens:
> The Glowlady web site is fully functional, with shopping cart and all. It probably needs a few finishing touches, but it does work.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I Paypal-ed an order to your address about a hour or so before you posted this. Is that ok?[/QB]</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Sure, not a problem. 

Wayne


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 17, 2003)

LED-FX,

Thanks for the tips on using the glow powder. People using the Strontium Aluminate should be aware that they need to protect it from moisture. Turns it an ugly brown, and it stops glowing. (I know that from experience.)

Wayne


----------



## LED-FX (Jan 18, 2003)

Good way to store Strontium Aluminate is in sealed bag then put bag in another sealed bag or tupperware container with a Silica Gel sachet.

Silica Gel is literally a moisture magnet, often found in the packaging of electronic items.

Adam


----------

